# Holiday Isle (Destin)



## BR Aggie (Jul 31, 2009)

Will be in Destin 8/1-8/8, will be surf fishing & pier fishing. Need suggestions for lures and live/dead bait. Will be bringing cast net & sabiki rig. What has been biting lately. 

Thanks


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

I would go out to the jetties with some live shrimp and use a light weight with a smaller hook for some grey snappers. You can catch some live finger mullet and pinfishalong the harbor with the net.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *jc1228 (7/31/2009)*I would go out to the jetties with some live shrimp and use a light weight with a smaller hook for some grey snappers. You can catch some live finger mullet and pinfishalong the harbor with the net.


I was on the Jetty a couple of weekends ago and we caught about 12 grays between 3 people. Only kept 3 but they were all nice fish. Also bring some Gotcha's and small Jigs, they are a hoot when the Blues are there and will pretty much catch the heck out of ladyfish, just for fun. There was a guy fishing for grays also that was using a type of minnow, I am not sure what it was but it looked like silver goldfish. I am sure one of the local bait stores would know what it was or someone on the forum might know. I know I have said this many times but wear good shoes and bring plenty of water. Fish whatever side the current is not ripping on. It is hard to keep your bait down when the tides are ripping. I also use a modified pomp rig with small hooks to keep the bait off the bottom.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

You are right about the shoes Mike. Went a few years back with some friends to the East Jetty and wound up around 2am taking our buddy to the ER, I think he got around 100 stitches and lost a ton of blood! We always got loads of Blues, and Reds were always around. Makes me wish I could hit the Jetty, been a while. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would try "gotchas" and shrimp


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

The mangrove bite on the east jetty was extremely good until a few days ago, I don't know what happened but I wouldn't plan on catching many or any now. If you just want some action, there have been quite a few ladyfish around though. A bubble and straw, smallish plug or spoon as well as most live baits should all produce. The occasional flounder may also be caught now.


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

> *mpmorr (7/31/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jc1228 (7/31/2009)*I would go out to the jetties with some live shrimp and use a light weight with a smaller hook for some grey snappers. You can catch some live finger mullet and pinfishalong the harbor with the net.
> ...


The guywas probably using somely's the snapper love them and thereare a ton of them around that you can catch in the net. They die easily but the snapper will still tear them up.


----------

